

Why We Prefer Symfony2 Over Yii Framework - weavorateam
http://weavora.com/blog/2013/03/26/why-we-prefer-symfony-2-over-yii-framework

======
paulhauggis
I've used a ton of frameworks over the years, including Symfony2. My problem
is that it tries to do everything for you.

The default ORM (doctrine) has it's own language that is similar to SQL, but
allows you to use their objects. For more complex SQL, I've had to break out
of it and it always feels hacky.

I also can't imagine it being very efficient on a high-trafficked site.

